# Ecooda Fishing



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Went to the local tackleshop this morning for a poke around. The owner/ salesman showed me a few brands I had never seen in the flesh including Lamiglas and Samiki as well as a very reasonably priced range of rods from Diamond Tackle - Ultragraph.

But what I found most interesting was the Ecooda gear. I had noticed mo-tackle had added the brand to their range some months ago but just dismissed it as a case of cheap chinese stuff with some nice stickers. However according to the salesman all the staff of the shop where sold on them and busily replacing their shimano and daiwa gear. I realise he had a vested interest, but has anyone used some Ecooda products, or know anything about where the company has sprung from?


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey mate, I have two of the Eccoda Kyser reels. I paid $129 each for them and also got two spare spools for $25 each. I've had them now for about 5 months and cannot fault them. The drag ratings are impresive and they are very smooth. Time will tell as to how they hold up but at this stage I am thinking of buying another couple 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## rik (Jun 26, 2012)

I have an Ecooda Havok 4000, use it off the beach for throwing sp and slugs. Can't fault it, fairly smooth, good drag, has bought in a big jew or 2.


----------

